
Tesla Model X - m0th87
http://www.teslamotors.com/modelx/
======
programminggeek
What is absolutely stunning about what Tesla is building is simply that they
are building gorgeous vehicles with great features/performance and they are
charging appropriately for them. They aren't built to fit into a particular
price range or demographic, they're built to be great vehicles, so that people
will want to buy them.

I'll admit it, I want to buy a Tesla, even if it makes no financial sense for
me to do so.

~~~
Amadou
Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.

I saw a model S in person for the first time about a month ago and was struck
by just how bland the car looked. It had a vibe that made me think of mazda
and not miata or rx7 but whatever their sedans are called. The kind of styling
that wouldn't turn a single head.

Not that there is anything wrong with that, I am a big believer that flashing
ones wealth is a bad idea - it's gaudy as well as attracts unwanted,
potentially dangerous, attention.

~~~
NoPiece
The Model S designer, Franz von Holzhausen, worked for Mazda between 2005 and
2008! He also did the Pontiac Solstice. The Model S reminds me more of a
Maserati than a Mazda though. I think it looks amazing.

~~~
csmatt
Maserati is what I think of when I see it. It's a beautiful blend between
sport/luxury. I think 'normal' is a better description than 'bland'. It's
about time we stopped making things look like space pods just because they're
unconventional (the original Honda Insight comes to mind.)

~~~
johnrob
I wonder if this is due to the subtle similarities between the Maserati and
Tesla logos?

[http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://upload.wikimedia....](http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/6/64/Maserati_logo.svg&imgrefurl=http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Maserati_logo.svg&h=708&w=461&sz=17&tbnid=WDa_Igrbe_KXPM:&tbnh=97&tbnw=63&zoom=1&usg=__Vkg0650RTdgvgDamnHrUiAooD1Q=&docid=puFdJiUckBhPwM&sa=X&ei=TK0TUrvDEI7sigLswIHYAw&sqi=2&ved=0CCwQ9QEwAA&dur=477)

[http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.youthareaweso...](http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.youthareawesome.com/wp-
content/uploads/2012/08/Tesla-
logo.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.youthareawesome.com/tesla-motors/tesla-
logo/&h=1024&w=1280&sz=87&tbnid=UfolMylrLSFxgM:&tbnh=98&tbnw=122&zoom=1&usg=__JdFQSo9yXxe6kTZHxf68gYkQ70M=&docid=ehbTe7eL6y70yM&sa=X&ei=ba0TUqOJLMaiiQLYvIGIDg&sqi=2&ved=0CEcQ9QEwBA&dur=541)

~~~
ulyssesgrant
I'm pretty sure it has more to do with the not-so-subtle similarities between
the Maserati and Tesla cars

[http://www.google.com/imgres?um=1&sa=N&biw=1680&bih=887&hl=e...](http://www.google.com/imgres?um=1&sa=N&biw=1680&bih=887&hl=en&tbm=isch&tbnid=F3rkcG7YipoWSM:&imgrefurl=http://rapgenius.com/1649017/Que-
freemind-dope-shit/It-aint-a-lambo-or-maserati-im-riding-
in&docid=thZc5jAvF7_MYM&imgurl=http://s3.amazonaws.com/rapgenius/filepicker%25252FfRaWUxncSTyzUdlOHP45_Maserati_GranTurismo_front_20071104.jpg&w=1839&h=1137&ei=ss8TUoueMc_a4AOZz4HYDQ&zoom=1&ved=1t:3588,r:2,s:0,i:95&iact=rc&page=1&tbnh=175&tbnw=271&start=0&ndsp=18&tx=181&ty=58)

[http://www.google.com/imgres?um=1&hl=en&biw=1680&bih=887&tbm...](http://www.google.com/imgres?um=1&hl=en&biw=1680&bih=887&tbm=isch&tbnid=PX7Wt_x4oly07M:&imgrefurl=http://blog.roundrockoffices.com/tesla-
model-s/&docid=_8z31xQh15fKrM&imgurl=http://blog.roundrockoffices.com/wp-
content/uploads/2013/06/tesla-
model-s.jpg&w=1280&h=850&ei=us8TUquRHZKo4APVr4CoDA&zoom=1&ved=1t:3588,r:0,s:0,i:87&iact=rc&page=1&tbnh=182&tbnw=262&start=0&ndsp=18&tx=172&ty=86)

------
jasonkester
One silly thing to keep in mind if you're in the UK or Europe: You'll need to
wait longer to take it on the Channel Tunnel, since it needs to ride in a tall
vehicle/truck/bus car, which doesn't go with every train.

I sat in line for that compartment behind a Lamborghini Countach once. With
like a 36 inch curb height, he could certainly fit in a normal compartment.
But he couldn't open the doors, so he'd be stuck in the car the whole trip.

First world problems...

~~~
codfrantic
>so he'd be stuck in the car the whole trip.

It's roughly a 30 minute trip. Would the wait for the different carriage be
worth it ?

~~~
avar
You try convincing a train company that you'd like to be transported as cargo.

~~~
codfrantic
I've been on this train on a tourbus, you're not expected / required to go out
unless you want to use the bathroom. Maybe it's different for car transport.
Imagine a normal train although slightly bigger where you yourself drive on
and park. It's not an open carriage like a 'normal' car transport would use.

~~~
Swannie
It is different for car transport. Primarily for fire safety.

------
Aloha
It doesn't seem to tell me how much it is..

Generally if I have to ask the price, I probably can't afford it.

I want an electric car, I want one with a range of about 400 miles, with
charging stations to support it. jAs soon as the electric car is as easy for
me to use as a gasoline powered one, I'm ready to drive one.

For what it's worth, my line of work (making all those mobile devices work)
requires an enormous amount of driving.

~~~
cdash
That is because it is not for sale yet, all you can do is reserve it for 5,000
dollars but i would expect it to be around the same price as a model s.

~~~
ruswick
$5,000 is an incredible amount of money. If I were to spend that amount on a
pre-order, I deserve to know what I'm paying for and how much it will cost me.

~~~
chrisgd
You have 14 days to decide once your number is called. Put the deposit on a
new credit card with multiple bonus points in the first month. Get yourself a
vacation for lending someone $5,000 when interest rates are so low and decide
later.

------
bencpeters
This might not be as much of a problem for most of the target market, but I
was really excited about the Tesla X until I heard about the doors - meaning
no roof rack options at all. Here in Utah, I would love a nice, capable car in
the snow with plenty of room for gear, but if I can't put mountain bikes on
the roof or a roof box with skis on it in the winter, it's not very useful...

Maybe I'm just not in the target demographic, but I can't imagine I'm the only
one who wants roof racks on my electric SUV...

~~~
robterrell
I'm not sure you want to drive an electric car in the snow. Not that the
torque wouldn't be great, but the cold would wreck your range.

~~~
Maakuth
It sure does, at least when you need the heater. In a conventional car, you'll
get lots of extraneous heat from the engine, so heating is basically free. In
the case of an electric car, an electric heating elements must be used with
the same battery power as the electric motors. That is bound to hurt the
range.

~~~
jblow
I have driven a Tesla Roadster for 3 years. The heater does not impact range
much.

~~~
recursive
In what climate?

------
adamkittelson
Apologies if I'm missing something obvious, but is there anything new here
regarding the Model X (e.g. pricing) or is this just an FYI for people who may
not have been aware that it was a thing? At a glance I'm not seeing anything
that looks to have changed recently on this page.

~~~
gexla
Yeah, pricing would seem to be a critical piece of info for reservation.
Unfortunately I can't see what happens when you click on the "reserve now"
link because the JS doesn't work in my browser (Aurora on Linux.)

~~~
qu4z-2
I don't think it's your browser. It's not working properly under Firefox on
Windows either.

------
robomartin
I guess I don't remember the falcon doors because this is a non-starter for
me. It starts out talking about "best of an SUV with the benefits of a
minivan". Well, in my world that means electric sliding rear doors and the
abilily to mount our kayaks, racing shells or bikes on the roof.

What the hell were they thinking? The door has been left wide open for someone
to do it right. I'll be in the market for two new SUV's by early 2014. That's
when I expect to go past 250,000 miles on my current ones. I've been saying I
was going to buy two Teslas. Now I can't see a way to even remotely consider
the idea.

Sadly this feels like a lot of other companies with roots in the Slicon Valley
community: A bunch of really young guys making decisions completely outside
the context of the realities of families in the real world. Keep your falcon
doors, they sure are cool but they are a colosal failure to capture my reality
and that of millions of other potential customers.

EDIT: I secretly wanted Tesla to build a really nice electric boat as well. I
envisioned buying the set: An electric SUV pulling an electric boat to the
lake. No, instead they build a bullshit SUV that misses the "Sport" and
"Utility" part in "SUV". All you are left with is a vehicle and a useless one
if you truly use an SUV for an active lifestyle that involves more than
skateboarding.

~~~
nsxwolf
Whoah, falcon doors are a deal breaker for _millions_ of potential customers?
Are you sure?

They're my favorite thing about the car. I hadn't even considered the issue
with putting things on the roof, because I've never put anything on a roof
before. I'm sure there are plenty of people who don't need that capability.

~~~
rdl
It's a lot more common among SUV and wagon owners than regular car owners. The
dirty secret of small SUVs and crossovers is that if you have the rear seat
full of passengers, there is very little room for their luggage. Generally
when you take 4 people camping you need about twice as much equipment as when
you take 2 people camping, but only have about 20% the space to fit it in. The
exception is really big SUVs like the Yukon XL, but for small SUVs, a sedan
like a Crown Vic actually has more luggage capacity when 4 passengers are in
the vehicle.

The hack to solve this is the roof rack.

I think the best solution is still a diesel SUV/pickup, and a Model S (or
smaller) electric car.

~~~
robomartin
I realize there are all kinds of use profiles. I know there are lots of people
who buy SUV's simply because they are larger and easier to get in and out of
than a car and not for the "sport" in SUV.

Tesla's claim is that this model merges the best of SUV's and minivans. That's
a tall order. And the falcon doors are completely opposite that definition.

In our case, we live a reasonably active life style. Fishing, kayaking,
sculling, stand-up paddle-boarding, biking, camping are typical activities for
our family.

We are also into model airplanes, with some being rather large. I've been
known to strap a fuselage or two to the roof rack to to flying.

I do a bit of woodworking and home improvement work. It isn't too uncommon for
me to go to Home Depot and strap a bunch of lumber to the roof rack.

So, for me, when you say "SUV" and "minivan" along with "the best of both" the
last thing I'd put down on the list of specs would be doors that make the roof
absolutely unusable. This is what I call a Gucci SUV. One that never gets
dirty and never sees sports-utility work. It's just a bigger car and a
beautiful one at that.

The only way I can possibly justify getting one of these is to keep either our
SUV or minivan for lugging stuff around. If I do that I might as well buy a
car and benefit from better aerodynamic efficiency. I am disappointed because
I was truly hoping to go all electric next year.

~~~
mikeash
"This is what I call a Gucci SUV. One that never gets dirty and never sees
sports-utility work. It's just a bigger car and a beautiful one at that."

That's how roughly 99% of SUV owners use their SUV, so I don't really see the
problem here....

------
homosaur
I like Tesla and I like this car okay, but that is not a crossover. I have a
Nissan Rogue which is on the smaller side of the crossover range and the body
height it still significant enough where you could tell it's certainly not a
sedan even with a casual glance. The only similarity that has is the flat
back.

Good luck as well with those falcon wing doors when you're trying to park at
your downtown football stadium or of course, wanting any roof accessories.
Once again, not a crossover, because crossover basically means a small engine
SUV. This is a sedan with a flat ass.

Wouldn't there be major safety concerns during a rollover? How the hell would
you get out of your burning Model X?

~~~
tankenmate
The Model X has such a low centre of gravity that you'd need to be driving
almost deliberately to rollover; the only exception to that would be driving
the car with negligently low tire pressure and/or overly soft suspension (I
always wondered why rollover rates in the US were so high until I realised
that cars that ship in America tend to have much softer suspension than they
do in the rest of the world).

~~~
homosaur
This could actually be even lower on the highway as well due to the smart
suspension (optional, but common) that lowers the car at highway speeds.

Why are suspensions softer in the US? Is that simply related to the fact that
a large slice of the rural market is driving on unpaved roads frequently? I
would assume this would be an issue elsewhere in the world also, but perhaps
not in Europe.

~~~
freehunter
I don't know that cars in the US necessarily have softer suspension than their
European counterparts, but I can attest to the fact that it is not due to the
rural population. Much of the rural population will be driving pickup trucks
or truck-based SUVs, which have much stiffer suspension than a normal car.

I know that older Cadillac models would have very soft suspension (that's why
people refer to them as boats, they take bumps like they were riding waves). I
can't attest to that being a factor in any higher incidence of rollovers. If
there was in fact a higher percentage of rollover accidents in the US, I would
put more money on this being due to the fact that the US really likes truck-
based SUVs (Jeep Grand Cherokee, Jeep Wrangler, Chevy Blazer/Tahoe, Toyota
4Runner, etc) with lots of weight really high up. My 1998 4Runner even had a
warning sticker saying you can't corner like you would in a car without risk
of rollover.

In short, people buy cars they don't know how to drive.

~~~
homosaur
Oh right, I guarantee you this is correct. It's the popularity of high center
of gravity cars like SUVs combined with a lack of driving ability. Nice
thinking.

------
ruswick
Try as I might, I simply can't get worked up about Tesla.

They make excellent toys for rich people, but are irrelevant to everyone who
is not some sort of millionaire entrepreneur or high-paid executive.

Electric vehicles are incredibly attractive and massively beneficial to
society if they are adopted at scale. Unfortunately, Tesla seems content to
cultivate an image as an ultra-luxury brand, and hasn't attempted to lower the
barrier to entry for electric vehicles.

I have no problem with companies that only want to sell expensive things to
very wealthy people, but we can't possible pretend that companies like these
will matter in the grand scheme of things.

Wake me up when we can buy an electric car for $12,000.

~~~
mr_luc
'Electric cars for everyone! Woohoo!'

^^ that's the exciting bit, right?

However, you don't get there without Tesla. Why not?

Because you can't compete with low-margin products in a low-margin industry,
_and_ still innovate in a sector where you need lots of R&D, where component
costs are _currently_ expensive but are _expected_ to drop over time, etc.

Even the much-celebrated entry, at scale, of other manufacturers into the
electric-car market is due to Tesla.

Tesla is kinda like Apple in this. They built a very adventurous, dangerously
new, premium product, and really committed to it (think mac/iphone; like
Tesla, it's not like there weren't other similar products/concepts, but a good
consumer product hadn't existed). Upon market validation of the concept, other
people jumped in (windowed PCs with initially non-clipping windows; initially
crappy android phones).

The reason this is exciting? Because: 'electric cars for everyone! woohoo!'

IT'S VALIDATED THE MARKET! They've waded into a real, big industry, taken on
incredibly ambitious problems ('start a car company', 'make an electric car'),
and in the process created demand for a new premium product, something the
market 'didn't know it wanted'.

Without Tesla demonstrating that there's a premium market segment here to be
targeted -- essentially doing market research for larger companies -- we don't
get there as fast.

Other people invented (windowed desktops|electric cars). But without
(Mac|Tesla) productizing it successfully, how many years would it be before
the consumer enjoyed (windowed OS'|electric cars)?

~~~
dnautics
"Try as I might, I simply can't get worked up about cellphones.

They make excellent toys for rich people, but are irrelevant to everyone who
is not some sort of millionaire entrepreneur or high-paid executive.

Mobile communication is incredibly attractive and massively beneficial to
society if they are adopted at scale. Unfortunately, cellphone manufacturers
seem content to cultivate an image as an ultra-luxury brand, and hasn't
attempted to lower the barrier to entry for mobile.

I have no problem with companies that only want to sell expensive things to
very wealthy people, but we can't possible pretend that companies like these
will matter in the grand scheme of things.

Wake me up when we can buy an cellphone for $120."

[http://www.mycricket.com/community/sites/all/uploads/images/...](http://www.mycricket.com/community/sites/all/uploads/images/michael-
douglas-wall-street.jpg)

------
mercuryrising
I remember watching an interview not too long ago about Elon being
disappointed with how slowly the regulations around cars are to change. He
mentioned specifically putting cameras in place of the side mirrors, and how
Tesla petitioned to have the laws around it changed about 3 years ago. Looks
like they succeeded in getting the laws changed.

Seems weird that they went for the SUV crossover next. Although I guess that's
the next rung on the ladder in order of bringing the price down. Fancy 2
seater -> Fancy sedan -> semi-fancy suv -> semi-fancy van | semi-fancy car.

~~~
HeyLaughingBoy
SUVs are the most profitable vehicle for automakers, so it makes perfect sense
that Tesla would build one next.

Now that the public has been primed for electric vehicles and Tesla is
building out a charging infrastructure, they're beginning to target the
middle-of-the-road owners, not just early adopters.

~~~
jusben1369
Yes but the reason for SUV's being the most profitable vehicles for automakers
(actually, big trucks are if you make them) is not applicable here. It has to
do with basically making them off your existing car platform (scale/leverage)
but charging more. I do agree with mercuryrising though that this is the next
extension in the original vision.

~~~
dice
The Model X shares 60% of its parts with the Model S. I believe that,
critically, the "sled" (battery tray and motors) are shared between the two.

~~~
jusben1369
Right. But no car they make is yet at much in the way of economies of scale
due to their tiny volumes compared to a "normal" car maker.

------
nonchalance
What's new here? I don't see any change from yesterday ...

~~~
robterrell
Agree that this isn't new. The only different bit is that, when I first looked
at this page in February 212, it said deliveries would be in "Early 2014" and
now it's just 2014.

~~~
nonchalance
It was announced earlier this year: [http://www.latimes.com/business/autos/la-
fi-hy-tesla-to-repa...](http://www.latimes.com/business/autos/la-fi-hy-tesla-
to-repay-federal-loans-five-years-early-20130308,0,5843577.story)

> The automaker said that potential customers awaiting its upcoming Model X--
> billed as the best of an SUV with the benefits of a minivan, in an electric
> car--were going to have to wait a bit longer.

> Production on the Model X had been expected to begin late this year, with
> deliveries beginning in 2014. Production has now been pushed back to late
> 2014.

------
Amadou
Seems like the gullwing doors have the height issue to contend with, plus what
are the chances you knock your 5-year old's chin on the way up?

I drive a sporty 2-door SUV and what I've long hoped to find was a 2-door suv
with sliding doors - basically mini-van doors. The Peugot 1007 is the only
vehicle I've ever seen like that and it was a little too econo-box for my
taste.

[http://www.coloribus.com/adsarchive/outdoor/peugeot-1007-han...](http://www.coloribus.com/adsarchive/outdoor/peugeot-1007-handy-
sliding-doors-7474055/)

~~~
andyjsong
>plus what are the chances you knock your 5-year old's chin on the way up?

Probably the same chances that you will knock over your child when you swing
open a conventional door. That being said, they'll learn quickly to step back
from opening doors.

------
gcb0
> promises 3rd car will be a cheap model that will change the world.

Delivers soccer parent SUV. With lambo doors.

~~~
michaelbuddy
This isn't the 3rd model of the sequence you're thinking. This is the 2nd
Model.

------
obilgic
Tesla is Apple of the car industry.

~~~
Lerc
Someone had to do it. When the iPhone was initially released, I speculated
whether Apple itself would one day go into cars. While the end product seems
far from what they do they don't really sell specific products. They sell
objects that people become attached to. they don't become attached because it
is an Apple product, but because Apple sell products in the areas of things
people become attached to.

Computers, and Smartphones have that level of attachment. The other stand-out
items are cars and houses. A lot of people define their identities by their
choice of those items.

------
broodbucket
>We noticed you're visiting from Australia. Would you like to visit the
Australian version of the site?

It's ridiculous that the web is in such a state that I thought this was a very
impressive feature. You either get redirected, occasionally against your will,
or have to add .au to your current URL and hope it works.

~~~
darklajid
No, that is exactly the only way to do it right.

If I visit a link on HN, I want to reach the same site everyone's talking
about. Not teslamotors.de or somesuch crap. I'm looking at you, Google, among
other offenders.

Offering a localized site, in a clearly visible but unobtrusive way, is a good
choice and I'd like to see more sites adapt this pattern.

------
lukeqsee
I am blown away by how the doors open. I've never seen someone tackle the
"oops. I'll be bumping/almost scratching into the 7-series next to me when I
open my door" problem so elegantly.

Edit: typo.

~~~
jared314
I've always been slightly enamored with the rotary drop doors that slide under
the car [1]. I would never buy a car with them, but they are interesting none
the less.

[1]
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AAtkoje4-eM&t=35s](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AAtkoje4-eM&t=35s)

~~~
yannisp
Have you seen the Koenisegg doors? Those are my favorite...

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svxRpqeqFRY&t=150s](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svxRpqeqFRY&t=150s)

------
shawnbaden
Gull-wing doors are a smart move, sales wise. They give you the exotic feel.
But I'm concerned with them in practice. Since no height specification is
given, I used this image as a reference to determine the height of the Model X
with the doors fully open.

[http://www.teslamotors.com/sites/default/files/bg_03_falconw...](http://www.teslamotors.com/sites/default/files/bg_03_falconwings_prod.png)

The Model S is 56.5" tall. So assuming the above image is to scale and my math
is correct, the Model X is 85.65" tall with doors fully open.

85" tall... For reference, a Ford F-150 is 75" tall
([http://www.ford.com/trucks/f150/specifications/exterior/](http://www.ford.com/trucks/f150/specifications/exterior/))
and a Ford F-250 is 79.8"
([http://www.ford.com/trucks/superduty/specifications/exterior...](http://www.ford.com/trucks/superduty/specifications/exterior/))
in the worst case.

Granted, most Tesla buyers are not average people with average-sized garages.
But still, that's tall.

There's a reason more cars don't have gull-wing doors. They aren't practical
for a lot of spaces.

And yes, I did see the in-garage-with-doors-open image.

[http://www.teslamotors.com/sites/default/files/bg_04_garage_...](http://www.teslamotors.com/sites/default/files/bg_04_garage_prod-06-kc.jpg)

------
jamz
broken reserve now page?

[http://www.teslamotors.com/modelx/own#/model-x](http://www.teslamotors.com/modelx/own#/model-x)

------
Zoomla
The body looks alot like the Honda Crosstour
[http://www.autoweek.com/storyimage/CW/20121115/CARNEWS/12111...](http://www.autoweek.com/storyimage/CW/20121115/CARNEWS/121119899/AR/0/2013-Honda-
Accord-Crosstour.jpg)

------
smallegan
I'm using chrome on this site and the experience seems subpar for such an
amazing car. I click the link to see Elon's unveiling and I am brought to a
page with a 360 click and drag that doesn't work.

------
forgottenpaswrd
This guys need to seriously consider redesigning the front plate.

They put it there because all normal gas cars need it, but electric cars don't
need it, or need a very small one.

The rest of the car, I love it.

~~~
Florin_Andrei
It seems to me the design is deliberately conservative for some reason.

~~~
dsuth
Yep. These are designed to look like 'normal' cars so as not to spook the
generally conservative market. Mk II or III will be significantly different in
design from today's car I think.

------
jamesdelaneyie
The tesla touchscreen looks absolutely massive. Really a bit too gaudy for my
tastes. Then again it's just a mockup. Is that a screen behind the steering
wheel?

~~~
Too
Screen only as instrument cluster behind the steering wheel is nothing new,
other cars have this already. But I'm wondering, is that a live video of the
road in front of you projected in that display?

------
knocte
So what is the price?

------
rdl
I am afraid it looks a little too much like an Aztek from the rear.

I want a Model S AWD. The X doesn't have a single real trunk so it sucks if
you park anywhere non secure.

It does make the S v X v Blue Star decision a little harder.

~~~
nonchalance
It's coming: [http://www.theverge.com/2013/8/5/4592248/tesla-to-produce-
al...](http://www.theverge.com/2013/8/5/4592248/tesla-to-produce-all-wheel-
drive-model-s-sedan-next-year)

~~~
rdl
I assume at the cost of the frunk, which is ok.

~~~
greglindahl
The motor isn't that big; there'll still be some frunk left.

------
fluidcruft
> the best of an SUV with the benefits of a minivan

How do you fit a family of 5 in this thing like you can in a minivan?
Honestly, it seems more of a station wagon minus the storage.

~~~
jvm
Yeah the word hatchback comes to mind. remember the frunk though. This thing
probably does have a lot of cargo capacity.

------
Fuzzwah
I can't really tell whether all the doors are falcon wings or just the rear
doors. Anyone have more info?

------
davidcollantes
Reservations been taken, but anyone knows what the price(s) of the vehicle
are?

------
nitid_name
Good luck getting out of those falcon wing doors when the car flips over...

~~~
alwaysdoit
I'm sure it just lifts the whole car up.

------
microcolonel
I wonder if these guys would be open to collaborating on a motorcycle.

------
mrb
No rear view mirrors? Replaced by cameras! Bold move.

------
mproud
Are those cameras in place for side-view mirrors?

